# Scamacca al PSG, ci siamo per 40 mln + bonus



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2022)

Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


----------



## davidelynch (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


Scelto personalmente da mbappe


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


cosa se ne fanno questi di scamacca è un mistero


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Scelto personalmente da mbappe


Già mi pare peggio di Leonardo


----------



## chicagousait (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


E che se ne fanno di Scamacca? 
Neymar, Mbappe, Scamacca il trio dei sogni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


Vabbè, lo sceicco si mette a letto e guarda il soffitto per 10 secondi e già sono saltati fuori 40 milioni da qualche pozzo di petrolio o gasdotto.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Grande colpo del Sassuolo. Per me scamacca vale poco più di un petagna.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2022)

Il sostituto naturale di Neymar!!


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2022)

Poi dite che il Sassuolo non fa bene a sparare alto, i polli vanno spennati


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Messi Mbappe Scamacca. 
Trova l'intruso.


----------



## Raryof (30 Giugno 2022)

LIbera Neymar diretto al Milan, in prestito per 12 mesi, con ingaggio pagato all'80% dal Psg.
Mercato trashissimo, i'm sbaving, ghimmi mor.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Fanno collezione di Modigliani a quanto pare.


----------



## Antokkmilan (30 Giugno 2022)

Qui dovremmo “insultare” Marotta visto che è un anno che ci lavora per portarlo al Inter…ma vedo che qui si tace.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa se ne fanno questi di scamacca è un mistero


Secondo me stanno iniziando a costruire una squadra con giocatori "veri" e non figurine e per questo stanno puntando gli Scamacca e i Sanches. Alla fine con Mbappe a sinistra e Messi a destra, avere al centro un attaccante fisico come Scamacca può essere funzionale al loro gioco tenendo conto che l'unica prima punta di ruolo che avevano era Icardi....Alla fine 40 milioni per loro sono tipo l'investimento che abbiamo fatto noi con Hauge, per cui non è neanche un grosso rischio.

Se ci fosse stato ancora Galliani come AD di sicuro ora sarebbe iniziato subito il tormentone Neymar con jet privati partiti nella notte, carbonare a casa del brasiliano, lunghe cene in ristoranti parigini e Pellegatti sotto casa di Campos a raccontarci di quanto è "sontuoso" il nostro AD nella trattativa ad oltranza. "Neymar? Al 99,9% periodico non arriva ma...." (cit.)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Questi cagano soldi per buttare 40 milioni per Scamaccs


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me stanno iniziando a costruire una squadra con giocatori "veri" e non figurine e per questo stanno puntando gli Scamacca e i Sanches. Alla fine con Mbappe a sinistra e Messi a destra, avere al centro un attaccante fisico come Scamacca può essere funzionale al loro gioco tenendo conto che l'unica prima punta di ruolo che avevano era Icardi....Alla fine 40 milioni per loro sono tipo l'investimento che abbiamo fatto noi con Hauge, per cui non è neanche un grosso rischio.
> 
> Se ci fosse stato ancora Galliani come AD di sicuro ora sarebbe iniziato subito il tormentone Neymar con jet privati partiti nella notte, carbonare a casa del brasiliano, lunghe cene in ristoranti parigini e Pellegatti sotto casa di Campos a raccontarci di quanto è "sontuoso" il nostro AD nella trattativa ad oltranza. "Neymar? Al 99,9% periodico non arriva ma...." (cit.)


oppure mbappe sta iniziando a fare fuori i nomi grossi per essere lui la stella indiscussa della squadra


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Giugno 2022)

Carnevali sarà nudo sul balcone a fare l elicottero in questo momento


----------



## Antokkmilan (30 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me stanno iniziando a costruire una squadra con giocatori "veri" e non figurine e per questo stanno puntando gli Scamacca e i Sanches. Alla fine con Mbappe a sinistra e Messi a destra, avere al centro un attaccante fisico come Scamacca può essere funzionale al loro gioco tenendo conto che l'unica prima punta di ruolo che avevano era Icardi....Alla fine 40 milioni per loro sono tipo l'investimento che abbiamo fatto noi con Hauge, per cui non è neanche un grosso rischio.
> 
> Se ci fosse stato ancora Galliani come AD di sicuro ora sarebbe iniziato subito il tormentone Neymar con jet privati partiti nella notte, carbonare a casa del brasiliano, lunghe cene in ristoranti parigini e Pellegatti sotto casa di Campos a raccontarci di quanto è "sontuoso" il nostro AD nella trattativa ad oltranza. "Neymar? Al 99,9% periodico non arriva ma...." (cit.)


Ma non concordo…sono d’accordo sul non puntare sulle figurine, ma comprare scamacca per 40 milioni mi sa tanto di figurina visto che li davanti hanno Icardi che con tutto il rispetto è una spanna sopra a Scamacca nonostante sia in sovrappeso.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non concordo…sono d’accordo sul non puntare sulle figurine, ma comprare scamacca per 40 milioni mi sa tanto di figurina visto che li davanti hanno Icardi che con tutto il rispetto è una spanna sopra a Scamacca nonostante sia in sovrappeso.


Icardi non è più un giocatore di calcio dopo quello che ha combinato la scorsa stagione. Se lo tengono perché ormai è invendibile ma o si mette sotto e si rilancia o è più probabile che tiri a campare fino al termine del contratto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (30 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Icardi non è più un giocatore di calcio dopo quello che ha combinato la scorsa stagione. Se lo tengono perché ormai è invendibile ma o si mette sotto e si rilancia o è più probabile che tiri a campare fino al termine del contratto.


Proprio questo il punto; spendono milioni in continuazione e fanno la raccolta delle figurine. Vedrai che l’anno prossimo Scamacca farà la stessa fine di Icardi è compreranno ancora.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Messi Mbappe Scamacca.
> Trova l'intruso.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Ma in tutto quel macello,Icardi che fine ha fatto?


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

Io insisto che è forte quindi il parigi per me ha fatto un acquisto azzeccato una volta tanto, invece delle solite figurine. Poi vediamo fra qualche anno se le vostre risate erano meritate.


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2022)

Spero che sarà titolare al PSG... per la nazionale.
Perché se va a fare eterna panchina ci giochiamo pure l'unico centravanti decente in Italia.

Per me e un ottimo colpo del PSG.


----------



## Maximo (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


Ma cosa se ne fanno?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Icardi non è più un giocatore di calcio dopo quello che ha combinato la scorsa stagione. Se lo tengono perché ormai è invendibile ma o si mette sotto e si rilancia o è più probabile che tiri a campare fino al termine del contratto.


marotta lo ha venduto per 60M. impazzisco.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Giugno 2022)

Spendono 40 per Scamacca e altrettanti 40 per cedere in prestito Neymar pagandogli l’ingaggio. Quindi a livello tecnico sostituiscono Neymar con Scamacca e ci perdono pure 80 milioni.

SONO DEI GENI DEL MALE. NESSUNO PUÒ ARRIVARE A TANTO DAI.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> marotta lo ha venduto per 60M. impazzisco.


finchè era nell'inter era un signor bomber, i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti. 

poi a parigi ha sbracato totalmente, ormai è un ex anche di testa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com


Non che mi strappi i capelli ma pare che lo facciano apposta a prendere tutti quelli che ci interessano. Hanno forse paura che torniamo a vincere una Champions prima che loro vincano la prima?  

Ma poi che trollata è mai questa? Cosa se ne fanno di Scamacca al PSG, lo mettono a falciare l'erba la domenica sera?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> LIbera Neymar diretto al Milan, in prestito per 12 mesi, con ingaggio pagato all'80% dal Psg.
> Mercato trashissimo, i'm sbaving, ghimmi mor.


Ti immagini


----------



## sacchino (30 Giugno 2022)

La quotazione è alta, lo stipendio sarà sicuramente ottimo per lui speriamo che questa cosa lo gasi e lo faccia crescere in ottica nazionale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> finchè era nell'inter era un signor bomber, i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti.
> 
> poi a parigi ha sbracato totalmente, ormai è un ex anche di testa.


ma se all'inter era fuori rosa!!!! neanche da poco.


----------



## braungioxe (30 Giugno 2022)

Comunque sti dirigenti si devono fumare roba buona...


----------



## numero 3 (30 Giugno 2022)

Inutile che vi dica ancora cosa penso di Scamacca, cmq un centravanti come lui al PSG manca, 40 non li vale ma secondo me non è così scarso come leggo nel forum


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa in chiusura per Scamacca al PSG. Il Sassuolo chiedeva 50 mln, il club del Qatar ha offerto 40 mln + bonus. Il Sassuolo pronto a dire di sì. Il giocatore ha già trova l'accordo con i parigini. A riportarlo è Calciomercato.com



Bene, pericolo scampato questo paracarro a 40 mln.


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

ho sentito prima Carnevali a Sportitalia
ha detto che non si vedono da 10 giorni con il Psg e sono parecchio lontani, anzi un'altra squadra ora si è fatta sotto ma non l'ha nominata.

vabbè poi si vantava anche frattesi e tutti gli altri...


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Luglio 2022)

Io non ci credo neanche se lo vedo Scamacca al PSG.
sono tutte veline di Carnevali per trovare un pollo che lo strapaga


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> E che se ne fanno di Scamacca?
> Neymar, Mbappe, Scamacca il trio dei sogni


E Messi in panchina ovviamente..


----------



## Igniorante (1 Luglio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> E che se ne fanno di Scamacca?
> Neymar, Mbappe, Scamacca il trio dei sogni



Della serie "trova l'infiltrato"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2022)

Ma cosa va a fare Scamacca a Parigi? Gli piace scaldare la panchina?


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Luglio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma cosa va a fare Scamacca a Parigi? Gli piace scaldare la panchina?


Cash ovviamente. Comunque spero a prescindere che faccia bene, così avremo il titolare della nazionale


----------



## Ambrole (1 Luglio 2022)

Mah adesso fare passare scamacca per uno scarsone mi pare eccessivo, Bell investimento per il futuro. Uno dei primi colpi intelligenti del.psg negli ultimi anni.

Normalmente sarebbero andati su Dybala a zero. Forse qualcosa iniziano a capire pure là


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Cash ovviamente. Comunque spero a prescindere che faccia bene, così avremo il titolare della nazionale


Lo spero anch'io, ma la vedo dura giochi


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Luglio 2022)

Quanta grana buttata nel wc... Scamacca, mygod.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Mah adesso f*are passare scamacca per uno scarsone mi pare eccessivo*, Bell investimento per il futuro. Uno dei primi colpi intelligenti del.psg negli ultimi anni.
> 
> Normalmente sarebbero andati su Dybala a zero. Forse qualcosa iniziano a capire pure là


Fa gli stop in un metro...


----------



## ignaxio (1 Luglio 2022)

Scamacca il più promozionato dai procuratori. E chi ci poteva cascare?


----------



## Tsitsipas (1 Luglio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Poi dite che il Sassuolo non fa bene a sparare alto, i polli vanno spennati


A Fuoco lento...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Luglio 2022)

Al netto di tutta sta farsa del PSG a cui non credo minimamente, Scamacca nel giro di un paio di anni diventerà un grande centravanti


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Fa gli stop in un metro...



Esatto, i famosi stop ad inseguire....


----------



## numero 3 (1 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, i famosi stop ad inseguire....




Scusate ma devo " replicare"...
Centravanti scarsi ( tecnicamente ) ne abbiamo?
Immobile
Pippo Inzaghi
Vieri
Luca Toni
Riva
Chinaglia 
Pruzzo
Lucarelli
Trezeguet
Icardi
Crespo
Van Nistelrooy


Potrei continuare..un centravanti deve avere coraggio e fiuto del gol..
La tecnica ( secondo me) per loro è una qualità aggiuntiva

Sheva
Ronaldo
Van Basten
Montella
Signori
Quagliarella


----------



## alexpozzi90 (1 Luglio 2022)

Non capisco come possa essere possibile, a meno che non sia un "consiglio" di Verratti all'amico sceicco.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma devo " replicare"...
> Centravanti scarsi ( tecnicamente ) ne abbiamo?
> Immobile
> Pippo Inzaghi
> ...


Van Nistelrooy, Crespo e Gigi Riva scarsi; mentre tecnicamente fortiSignori-Montella e Quagliarella… spero che tu stia scherzando davvero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma devo " replicare"...
> Centravanti scarsi ( tecnicamente ) ne abbiamo?
> Immobile
> Pippo Inzaghi
> ...


Crespo, Van Nistelrooy scarsi? spiega cosa intendi per scarso, perche secondo il mio dizionario quei due citati non lo sono affatto


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Fa gli stop in un metro...


Io ti direi l'esatto opposto.
Ovvero che e probabilmente la prima punta più tecnica del campionato italiano.
E forse bisogna cercare qualche vero top per arrivare ad un livello simile.
Ripeto. Quella tecnica con quel fisico. C'è ne sono pochi pochi


----------



## ARKANA (2 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> Crespo, Van Nistelrooy scarsi? spiega cosa intendi per scarso, perche secondo il mio dizionario quei due citati non lo sono affatto


Per come l'ho capita io secondo me intende che quelli sopra sono più "animali" esclusivamente da area da rigore, mentre quelli sotto sono più tecnici, per intenderci, non ho mai visto inzaghi fare un goal in rovesciata come quagliarella o un doppio passo alla ronaldo, io l'ho interpretato così il suo messaggio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per come l'ho capita io secondo me intende che quelli sopra sono più "animali" esclusivamente da area da rigore, mentre quelli sotto sono più tecnici, per intenderci, non ho mai visto inzaghi fare un goal in rovesciata come quagliarella o un doppio passo alla ronaldo, io l'ho interpretato così il suo messaggio


ma anche fosse quella la definizione di scarso, crespo faceva spettacolari gol di tacco, per non parlare di van che di gol belli ne ha fatti pure lui


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma devo " replicare"...
> Centravanti scarsi ( tecnicamente ) ne abbiamo?
> Immobile
> Pippo Inzaghi
> ...


Crespo tecnicamente scarso? Quagliarella più tecnico di Van Nistelrooy? Riva… no amico sei un po’ fuori strada credo Comunque Scamacca ha bei colpi e buon fisico ma mi sembra gli manchi parecchia “cifra” calcistica per essere un top.. poi sarebbe oro per la nazionale se lo diventasse, speriamo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per come l'ho capita io secondo me intende che quelli sopra sono più "animali" esclusivamente da area da rigore, mentre quelli sotto sono più tecnici, per intenderci, non ho mai visto inzaghi fare un goal in rovesciata come quagliarella o un doppio passo alla ronaldo, io l'ho interpretato così il suo messaggio


Sono assolutamente d’accordo, ma l’olandese e Crespo ma anche Riva assolutamente no; erano animali in area ma erano animali anche tecnicamente. Crespo aveva una classe che gli attaccanti di oggi si sognano, stessa cosa Van Nistelroy


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, i famosi stop ad inseguire....


infatti i giocatori con problemi nei fondamentali li detesto… davvero non so come sia possibile che quello che a detta di molti è il migliore attaccante italiano abbia difficoltà a stoppare la palla.


----------

